# Soldiers to don Green Berets Oct. 1



## Ravage (Sep 30, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/September/090930-02.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Sept. 30, 2009) – One hundred twenty Soldiers will don the Green Beret for the first time Oct. 1, as they reach the end of more than a year of intensive training in the Special Forces Qualification Course, taught at the U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School.

During the 4 p.m. ceremony at JFK Memorial Plaza, current members of the Special Forces Regiment will welcome the new Green Berets into the Special Forces brotherhood.

On Oct. 2, the Soldiers will take part in an official graduation at the Crown Center in Fayetteville at 11 a.m., where they will receive their diplomas and a serial numbered Yarborough Knife, made specifically for the Green Berets.  The guest speaker at the graduation will be Command Sgt. Maj. Parry L. Baer, command sergeant major of the U.S. Army Special Operations Command.

During the Regimental First Formation, the Special Forces Regiment will induct Cpt. (Retired) Isaac Camacho as a Distinguished Member of the Regiment.  Camacho is a Vietnam War Special Forces veteran who escaped to freedom from a North Vietnamese prisoner of war camp after more than 20 months of confinement.

The graduating Soldiers will use their newly honed skills – as Special Forces detachment commanders, weapons sergeants, engineer sergeants, communications sergeants and medical sergeants – as they join the five active duty and two National Guard Special Forces groups.







> Soldiers stand in formation, preparing to don their Green Berets for the first time, during a Regimental First Formation ceremony. (Photo provided by USAJFKSWCS Public Affairs)


----------



## Tyrant (Sep 30, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## x SF med (Sep 30, 2009)

Congratulations, men.


----------



## car (Sep 30, 2009)

Well done! And congratulations!


----------



## Ravage (Sep 30, 2009)

A small overview of the road to the Green Beret:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCmfOXVZBZI[/ame]


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 30, 2009)

Well done, Men.  Congrats, and Godspeed!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 30, 2009)

Tyrant said:


> I'll be there!



LOL!  Congrats dude!


----------



## Muppet (Sep 30, 2009)

Well done men. Outstanding.

F.M.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Sep 30, 2009)

Congratulations, and good luck when you reach your units.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 30, 2009)

Tyrant said:


> I'll be there!



Congratulations Brother. :cool:


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 30, 2009)

Tyrant said:


> I'll be there!



:doh:  Congrats!!!


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 30, 2009)

Tyrant said:


> I'll be there!



Congrats brother!!

I will be there as well, just to say congrats though


----------



## Poccington (Oct 1, 2009)

Tyrant said:


> I'll be there!



Congrats dude!

Also, congrats to everyone else that made it.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 1, 2009)

Congratulations and heartfelt thanks for your service as well...


----------



## x SF med (Oct 1, 2009)

Tyrant
Congrats.  How many Service stripes did you earn while there?


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 1, 2009)

Just got back from it, it was cool to see from the other side, not having to sweat my ass off standing at attention.


----------



## car (Oct 1, 2009)

cback0220 said:


> Just got back from it, it was cool to see from the other side, not having to sweat my ass off standing at attention.



Nice!


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 1, 2009)

What a proud moment for them.


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 1, 2009)

That was indeed a cool ceremony. Very professional.:cool:


----------



## harryd56 (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrads Gentlemen, Good Luck and may the good Lord bless you where ever you go.


----------



## harryd56 (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrads Gentlemen, Good Luck and may the good Lord bless you where ever you go.

"May the road rise up to meet you and, the wind be always at your back."]


----------



## 275ANGER! (Oct 3, 2009)

Tyrant said:


> I'll be there!



Trader! :)

Congratulations dude!


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 3, 2009)

Tyrant said:


> That was indeed a cool ceremony. Very professional.:cool:



Congrats!

So... is your knife gonna be a safe queen?  

LL


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 3, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> Congrats!
> 
> So... is your knife gonna be a safe queen?
> 
> LL



Hell no, that bad boy is going with me on my next trip overseas.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 3, 2009)

Tyrant said:


> Hell no, that bad boy is going with me on my next trip overseas.



Good for you.  Have you cut yourself yet?  

LL


----------



## Ravage (Oct 4, 2009)

> Command Sgt. Maj. Parry Baer, command sergeant major of the U.S. Army Special Operations Command, congratulates a member of the 247th Special Forces Qualification Course graduating class at the Crown Coliseum in Fayetteville, N.C., Oct. 2.  Baer was the guest speaker at the graduation, addressing the graduates who have spent more than a year in training to become Green Berets, the nation’s only dedicated Unconventional Warfare force. (Photo provided by US Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School Public Affairs)


----------

